# Marantz and Internet connection



## WestHam (Aug 21, 2011)

I just bought a Marantz CD Receiver M-CR603 and have tried to connect to Internet - unsuccessfully!.
I have a Belkin N Wireless Modem/Router in one room and have the Marantz in another room but have connected a Netgear Universal WiFi Internet Adaptor (WNCE2001) to the Marantz using an Ethernet cable as it hasn't got wireless capability. I have tried a number of times to connect but it fails each time - help!!:4-dontkno


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi ;

So your OS windows 7
Could you check your windows IMPORTANT / OPTIONAL updates please. If you have it,please run update.

Start and type in serach box above start WINDOWS UPDATE then enter


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you checked the manual on the Marantz? Is there a setup process you have to go through so it gets an IP address from your router?


----------

